# The Boston children hospital story hasn't ended



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

https://www.advocate.com/news/2022/11/18/childrens-hospital-target-3rd-bomb-threat-over-trans-care


More bomb threats because they offer gender affirming care (aka puberty blockers) and because the right continues to demonize trans people and lie about them (in this case acting like the hospital somehow offers sex surgeries, they don't). This wasn't the hospital's first rodeo.


----------

